# how do you tell if a person  is a furry?



## fu-dog (Feb 17, 2009)

how you can tell if a person is a furry?  can you gives me some tips, behavior ect?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 17, 2009)

If they make animal noises alot, there's a pretty good chance that they are.  

There's no real set behavior that you can tell by, you just have to talk to the person/look for hints in what they say.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 17, 2009)

You wont be able to tell if someone is a furry, unless he/she wear ears/tail, do animal noise, or just act, let say weird? 
Most of us just wear casual clothes.
Though some do wear shirt with anthro/animal on em.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 17, 2009)

Shout yiff =D. Lol but seriously you can't really tell unless it's obvious


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ask them if they are a furry and if they slap you...they probably are not a fur.


----------



## HappyBat (Feb 17, 2009)

Some wear collars so look for those and ask but careful who you ask with collars.


----------



## Ikaeru (Feb 17, 2009)

You can't. It's the same as telling if a person is gay. Obviously, there are some people who want to make it known; there are others who really don't care to express themselves in a stereotypical way, however. Your next door neighbor may be a furry and completely gay, but if they don't want you to know, you never will. It's their business to let people know what they are and aren't.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 17, 2009)

Howls at the moon
Likes raw meat
Has pointed nails
Dresses like an animal
Wears a collar
Says the word yiff alot
Says the word furry alot
Draws furry-like art
Looks at animals the same way you look at your girl friend

If this person has 2-4 of these traits, he/she is most likely a furry. Or a freaky goth person. Or the football team mascot.


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rakiao said:


> Or the football team mascot.


I lol'd


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 17, 2009)

Just ask. There is no set behavior.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 17, 2009)

They fuck fido.


----------



## Zaaz (Feb 17, 2009)

Rip off their shirt. If they're furry, they're Itallian.

Pretty simple really.

Z


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 17, 2009)

There's already a thread about this, my post was the most helpful but the mods keep fursecuting me by deleting my posts  .

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=35557


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 17, 2009)

You really can't, unless someone is flamboyant about it.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 18, 2009)

Rakiao said:


> Howls at the moon
> *Likes raw meat
> Has pointed nails*


That's not furry that's lycanthropy D:


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 18, 2009)

You glomp them and wait for a reaction.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 18, 2009)

Closet furries:  No way to know.  They'll never, ever tell.

Modest furries:  You'd think they were non-furries, except for some subtle hints, possibly involving art or objects made by artists (or featuring characters) well-known inside the fandom yet fairly unknown to the general public.  They're otherwise fairly normal people.

Obnoxious furries: There won't be any mistake, and you'll regret being able to recognize them as furries.


----------

